# BBC America - casting vanlife documentary



## landpirate (Dec 29, 2015)

Somebody sent me this link to a casting application form to be in a documentary BBC America are making about living in a van. Seems relatively current from what I can find out online so probably still time to apply.

Thought I'd share it in case there are any van dwellers who might want to take part.

https://vanlife.castingcrane.com/

I'm yet to decide whether I want to apply. It's tempting because it's BBC America so I'm less likely to be spotted over here but to be honest I'd only really be in it for the cash (assuming they're paying) and to make people realise that van dwellers aren't scumbags...

Anyway I'm not up for a discussion about media attention on our lifestyle and all that jazz. Apply or don't it's up to you.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 29, 2015)

It wouldn't hurt to check into it. Who knows it might pay pretty good.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2015)

landpirate said:


> ...and to make people realise that van dwellers aren't scumbags...


Is that BBC plan? They can spin that story however they please...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 30, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Is that BBC plan? They can spin that story however they please...



being the bbc, i doubt it's going to be overly heavy handed in either direction.


----------

